# gemmotherapy for dogs?



## Parsifal (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been using some gemmotherapy products (plant stem cells) for myself and have been pleased with the results. 

I can't find anything about gemmotherapy for dogs, but I'm thinking it would be good for Annie's arthritis and ligament problems -- has anyone tried it for their pup? Anyone using it for themselves? Know of any references for dogs and gemmotherapy?

Thanks, Michaela and Annie


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know anything about it, I don't think. You are now officially our local expert!

http://homeoinfo.com/08_non-classical_topics/is_it_homeopathy/gemmotherapy.php

http://gemmotherapy.info/index.php?optio...materia-medica-


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I read this and thought, "Hey, there's one I've never heard of!"









I'd love to hear more about it.


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

That sounds interesting! I remember as a child a doctor gave me some drink made of the buds of a spruce tree (I think) for bad bronchitis. I will ask my holistic vet about it next time I see her.


----------

